# Cleaning a breach plug



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

What is the best way to clean the breach plug in my T/C Omega? I soak the plug in solvent and scrub it with an old tooth brush. I then blow it out with compressed air. I still do not believe the inside of the plug gets clean. Is there a special brush that will fit inside they plug? What works best?
Thanks


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I've always used pipe cleaners dipped in solvent.


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

I use the TC #13 solvent and a Q-tip and have never had problem. Just pour some in the plug recess and let it drain through. I then use the Q-tip and the powder residue wipes right off. Hold the plug up to the light to make sure I can see light through the hole and all's good in the hood.

Tim


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Anderson said:


> Hold the plug up to the light to make sure I can see light through the hole and all's good in the hood.Tim


I use a nipple pick to make sure that I have the breech plug sufficiently cleaned and the hole is clear.


----------



## TJJ (Nov 13, 2006)

Use a 1/8'" drill bit, spin it in by hand and you'll be amazed by the carbon it removes.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

TJJ said:


> Use a 1/8'" drill bit, spin it in by hand and you'll be amazed by the carbon it removes.


Ding Ding, winner winner chicken dinner, LOL. Thats how I do it too and you will be amazed at the amount of carbon that it scraps out of the primer pocket. First time I did this I had to start with a smaller bit and work my way up to the 1/8in there was so much.

J-


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

TJJ said:


> Use a 1/8'" drill bit, spin it in by hand and you'll be amazed by the carbon it removes.


This is absolutely necessary to keep the primer pocket clean!

In addition I have a wire gauge drill bit to scrape the fouling out of the flash hole itself. Pipe cleaners work well but the drill bit really cuts through the hardest caked on crud. Every plug may be a bit different so I don't want to say what size to use - Radio Shack sells an inexpensive kit with several assorted sizes, handy to have around the shop for other needs as well!


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

Get the right size drill bit for your plug and that works great. other handi helpers are: CVA makes a tapered pipecleaner called a breech plug cleaner, this has a stiffer brissle and works great. also if you have a vent liner with a very small oraface (spelling):rant: get a torch tip cleaner and match the size and that also is a handy tool. watch out for the Q tip I had a tip come off in my breech plug and that cost me 45min of frustration getting it out. best advise; keep it clean don't wait till it's curded up


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Peck said:


> What is the best way to clean the breach plug in my T/C Omega? I soak the plug in solvent and scrub it with an old tooth brush. I then blow it out with compressed air. I still do not believe the inside of the plug gets clean. Is there a special brush that will fit inside they plug? What works best?
> Thanks


TJJ answered your question with the best tool for the job, the 1/8" drill bit.

I have a set of drills that have a hex shank swadged onto them. They are very easy to grip by hand, and if you get some stubborn carbon you can pop them in a driver and get a little more aggressive. Just be careful not to get too carried away and start removing metal. You will know when you reach the bottom of the flame channel, then use a nipple pick to make sure the flash hole is clear. Like jcc said, you might need to start with a smaller bit and work up to the 1/8", that carbon can get extremely hard and you will swear that channel isn't 1/8", but it is.

The CVA's use a metric sized hole, IIRC it is 3mm, a 7/64" drill bit will work on those. I have some custom plugs that have a 5/32" flame channel, some factory plugs are that size as well.

Here is my set, they also work great for the Knight Disc Extreme/Elites at the range by removing carbon after 15-20 shots or whenever you want without having to remove the breech plug. Just pull the pin and remove the bolt, run the drill/driver in and it only takes a few seconds. Of course you will want to remove the plug for final cleaning after the range session.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

I use the tapered breech plug cleaner fallowed by a dry fire.


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

I use a Mig/Tig welder cleaning file ?, it has 5-8 diffrent dia. wires, there kinda like what the Dentis uses when he does a root canel:yikes:, light and prick, are the ticket~~~><>...Jumbo ! :chillin:


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

as mentioned above, drill bits, pipe cleaner, q-tip w/swab cut off, and ask your dentist for some pics, or go buy a pack of them they work wonders on the AR's as well


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

smoke73 said:


> I use the tapered breech plug cleaner fallowed by a dry fire.


Dry fire with a primer I assume? You are just adding fouling to the area you just cleaned of fouling. Sort of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

I found a "special" small wire brush made by T/C for cleaning the plug. I did not know they made such a thing. It should work good. The torch tip cleaner idea scares me a little. Tip cleaners are more or less small round files. I would be concerned about making the hole bigger. My plug is stainless steel which could be easily cut with a file.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Peck said:


> I found a "special" small wire brush made by T/C for cleaning the plug. I did not know they made such a thing. It should work good. The torch tip cleaner idea scares me a little. Tip cleaners are more or less small round files. I would be concerned about making the hole bigger. My plug is stainless steel which could be easily cut with a file.


I agree - nothing abrasive as you will enlarge the hole. I match the wire gauge drill to the clean flash hole dia - it cuts only the carbon but won't enlarge the hole with gentle finger turning only as the bit is a couple .001"s smaller than the hole.


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

I have been told that when you are done cleaning the breach plug , nipple , barrel , that you should always fire off a cap . No matter how much you try , or with what , there is always a slight bit of moisture residue . The fired cap eliminates that . Before I load my gun , after its been sitting around or in the cabinet for a while , I always snap off a cap . Just in case of any moisture in the breach or barrel .

Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady


----------

